# Shed Hunting 2018



## Colt.45 (Feb 27, 2018)

I'm getting ready to go on my first shed hunting trip of the season and I just wanted some general information from those who have already been out a few times. I'm in school full time and working part time so I haven't been able to get out and find this information myself. Any help would be awesome!

With the snow coming as late as it did I was wondering how high everyone is finding sheds? Are the deer up higher than normal because of the lack of snow early in the winter or did they move down with this recent snow we had? I know this will vary in every area but I was hoping to get an average elevation so I know where to start looking. Just FYI I'm not asking where to go, I already have spots I've been successful in the past but since my time is limited I would like to get to the elevation where the deer are dropping. Thanks in advance!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I've been seeing groups of 10'ish guys walking along in a line across the foothills looking for sheds for the past few weeks now. Couple using dogs trained to find antlers. Its fairly comical to watch actually. I just don't understand shed hunting I guess.


-DallanC


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

most of the bucks I have been seeing are still packing their antlers. So the biggest advise would be wait til they actually drop and quit harassing the animals


----------



## Colt.45 (Feb 27, 2018)

hazmat said:


> most of the bucks I have been seeing are still packing their antlers. So the biggest advise would be wait til they actually drop and quit harassing the animals


Who ever said I would be "harassing the animals?" If you don't have anything productive to say please refrain from judging me for the activities I participate in.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

My advise is that if you are going to come on an online forum asking for a handout, grow a bit thicker skin. It's not going to endear yourself to anyone around here to get snippy right out of the chutes. And it definitely won't make people want to help you. Shed hunting carries a bit of a controversy along with it, especially since everyone and their dog (literally) has started doing it these days. So you're going to get some push back in a public forum, if you choose to discuss the issue in such a place. 

What I think regarding your question is if you have places that you have been successful in the past, go right back to those places. Tons of snow, some snow, no snow...these are creatures of habit unless something disrupts that and makes it so they can't be.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Colt.45 said:


> Who ever said I would be "harassing the animals?" If you don't have anything productive to say please refrain from judging me for the activities I participate in.


I wouldn't take it personally Colt.45. Truth is that every time we are out there in we are invading their habitat and our activities actually do harass the deer and elk as well as other animals. Especially since shed hunters are out there looking specifically for their antlers.

I think this comment can be misconstrued easily. It follows the old adage that the many pay for the wrong doing of the few. Every year there shed hunters out there that chase and harass the deer and elk in order to get them to shed their antlers for the sake of collecting them for whatever reason. These few unethical folks cause a whirlwind of criticism.

I don't shed hunt, I don't think I will anytime soon and I don't judge the people that do but, I do criticize the people that do it unethically and give others a bad rap for it. Obviously the DWR thinks its a bad thing also as they are putting regulations in place to minimize the impact of shed hunting on the animals.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Here is the largest shed that I have found this year. I understand that there are more out there.

What do you think that it will score?


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

I don't really shed hunt, but I do carry a shed permit when scouting or hunting turkeys in case I find a shed. They are cool and fun to collect. I don't understand the guys who are super into it, but I would say as long as you pay attention and aren't chasing them with an ATV or whatever it's not too big of a deal. 

There are always people out in the spring hunting rabbits and turkeys during this time and I would argue that there are many other activities going on this time of year that can move deer and elk around even if you aren't going after them or their antlers. 

Just my opinion though.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Critter said:


> What do you think that it will score?


This shed would score me so many brownie points with the CEO of our family. Like, the score would be infinite!


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

TPrawitt91 said:


> I don't understand the guys who are super into it...


you know how much shed antlers sell for?

it's all about money. It's a very lucrative business.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Critter said:


> Here is the largest shed that I have found this year. I understand that there are more out there.
> 
> What do you think that it will score?


Really nice fronts, solid foundation, definitely tall and very symmetrical. Eyeballing it looks like at least double 36" doors, but could be as much as 48", so maybe 8-10' width. The angle makes it hard to accurately compare the depth but it looks like at least a 14-16 footer to me. Probably has a loft so 12-14' height at the peak. Give or take a good chunk, unloaded that's gotta have a +1500 weight on the rail.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

Elk antlers are big money when brown and I understand that part, which is why I have the permit just in case I find one. But for me, the time and money spent to constantly follow elk and deer around to see where they shed, combined with the miles hiked searching, just isn't something I would want to try to do for a profit. 

Just a personal thing though. I love finding them, just not the tireless searching haha


----------

